# Disaronno... I hate these commercials...



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

You got Joe Smoothe at the bar who announces the name of the drink, then how to create one of these amazingly complex concoctions:

"Disaronno and cranberry"
"Pour some Disaronno over ice, add cranberry juice"
"Disaronno and cranberry"

another

"Disaronno and milk"
"Pour some Disaronno over ice, add milk"
"Disaronno and milk"

another

"Disaronno and ginger ale"
"Pour some Disaronno over ice, add ginger ale"
"Disaronno and ginger ale"

Wow, thanks for that wealth of bartending knowledge! What other culinary delights can they manage to come up with? Disaronno and eggnog? I wonder how in the earth they would tell you make that? How about Disaronno and coke? Man, that would be tough! Disaronno and coffee? Hmm... that would be a tough one.

Friggin A it's the most annoying commercial running...


----------



## fritz64 (Dec 22, 2008)

never saw one ,what is disaronno?


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

It's an amaretto. But, it's got a fancy name, like nobody has ever had amaretto before.

I think it's the same company, a year ago it was like some chick walks up to a bar, orders the drink, the tender pours it over ice for her, she digs out a cube of ice and puts it to her mouth all sexy like. Idiotic part was the chunk of ice was as big as her fist. I was thinking "There's no way that block of ice will fit in her mouth..." I don't know what they want you to think she did with it after the screen faded to black, but I don't see how it could have been very sensual....


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 23, 2008)

*memories*


 The Amaretto that i knew came in a nice padded box with a lid that had a rose picture on it. The box was just the right size to hold about a dozen of your favorite cassette tapes, Dio,David Lee Roth,Scorpions,Iron Maiden,  Violent Femmes,Ozzy,Elvis costello,Percy Sledge.............Oops sorry got lost there for a minute:biggrin:


----------

